# Vikings Pre-season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The vikings will play the first Monday night game Aug. 14 on ESPN at the dome vs. Randy Moss and the Raiders.

Also in the pre-season they will play....

Pittsburg
Baltimore
Dallas


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

Go Raiders!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So, will Moss get booed or cheered???????????????????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Cheered....he was traded,didn't leave on his own.


----------

